# Who wants to critique miss NIKE?



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

So this is my new girl miss Nike just recently got her and had posted on the other forum about breed and majority of comments suggest that she might be a Quarad Quarter horse/Arabian...so heres her pix she is right at 14h. A few others suggested I post pix of her here to get comments about her conformation.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Not the best of photos for a conformation critique, but people may be able to tell you some about her. I'm not help with anything regarding conformation. Sorry. She does look like an Arab/QH cross. Definitely has Arab in her though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well these aren't really good conformation pictures since she isn't squared up in any of them.

But I can definitely see the possibility of her being a Quarab or at least some Arab in there.

She has a very defined high wither. She has some under-muscling on her neck so it appears thick. With properly carrying herself and being ridden correctly that will slowly go away. Nice angle to her shoulder, not too steep or shallow. 

Can't say much else :/ She's pretty.


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

only reason i posted on here is cuz someone commented about her pasterns and yes i need a pic of her squared up lol only have had her since friday so ill take more pix too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LindseyB, did you have a pre-purchase exam?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

her hind legs / pasterns remind of some Pasos that i have seen.
Arabian yes. quarter possibly. I dont know if its the way she is standing
but her hind pasterns look 'odd'


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

i think its cuz shes not squared up cuz n person she doesnt look odd, to me she looks like she has a heathy slope. Previous owner used her as a trail horse...said she was the most sure footed horse she has ever been on.


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

lol now you got me lookin at pasos....lol she a heinz 57


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe even a Morab? 

Morgan X Arab.

But are you going to answer my question: Did you have a pre-purchase exam?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

stevenson said:


> her hind legs / pasterns remind of some Pasos that i have seen.
> Arabian yes. quarter possibly. I dont know if its the way she is standing
> but her hind pasterns look 'odd'


I agree. I've seen pasterns like that on Paso Finos as well. Is she gaited?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Does somebody wanna tall me what's "off" about her back legs? I feel like the fetlocks are really long and at a sharp angle or something but I am desperately useless for conformation besides "That horse has a nice butt". :lol:


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

she acts like a gaited horse, shes always steady not bouncy, as far as pre-exam i didnt personally she recently has been to the vet got her coggins and exam by the previous owner and has no known heath probs. Yea i wished she was a papered horse at least then id know what she was lol that might explain the pasterns better


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well get her on some flat ground and squared up. Then re take pics  Cause these ones aren't doing her justice!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sorrel horse.. in the pics she looks very sickle hocked they are really under neath her and not in line. her pasterns/fetlock is long, hind hooves very upright . Hind legs fetlock/pasterns like this is seen more in a gaited horse, Paso's. Maybe even TWH or Fox Trotter. But I have seen it in Paso's .


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

lol well crud, yea im going to have to honestly i think if she was more squared up she wouldnt look so "slopy". Ppl on the other forum had me kinda leaning toward Quarad but now im looking at pasos....hum this mystery might never be solved


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

random pic of a "googled" paso fino


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

And if you can, can you get a movie of her walking and trotting? Curious to see how she moves..


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

yea i plan to get to that, been trying to work with her everyday...shes almost bomb proof really. shes onery when you go to catch her but once you got her she follows like a puppy. as of now...mind you i just got her friday but when you ride her she has a fast walk and its really smooth. like i posted on the other forum her previous owner just took her on a 12mile thru devils den in arkansas said she was just the best horse you could be on in a place like that.


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

upon further inspection and a lil reference into "googling" sickle hocked photos i can see where she looks it in the photo cuz shes not squared up but i dont believe she is...and if so its just slight. I think her pasterns have something to do with her specific breed (which as of now is unknown...heinz 57), looking more into pasos. I will post more photos soon.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't say more than what the other posters said about her confo but her fetlocks appear to me like she could have DSLD/dropped fetlocks (a degenerative disease often seen among Pasos, like the other posters referenced) in her hind legs... Hopefully not, but if her hind fetlocks really look like that in real life I would get her examined by a vet ASAP. Not to scare you, but DSLD is extremely painful for the horse and not one of those things you can kinda ignore. 

Here's some info for you to look at in case that would be helpful:

dsldequine.info

She looks super sweet!! And I love her name.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Ehhh, her back legs scare me a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

But she does look like a sweetie, and she has a very nice neck & face. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

im going to square her up better today and thank you for the link. I guess she got the name Nike for the white swoosh she has on her forehead I didnt name her shes 11yrs btw but its a cute name I've caught myself calling her "KiKi" cuz shes petite compared to our 15+h QH. Also if she was that "in bad shape" wouldnt she be more annoyed being rode?


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

basic anatomy of an arabian i do believe, not to say Nike is though...just using as reference


----------



## LindseyB (Apr 16, 2012)

went out in the field to catch NIKE today...forgot to grab my phone but I squared her up out there n looked her pasterns are right in place n legs look good. I know its hard to judge by photos and we should probably all be more careful about what we say unless we are experts...im including myself cuz i did have myself kinda freaked out about her legs but in person they look great.


----------

